# Best Hunting Practical Jokes?



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 13, 2004)

I know we have a very creative and playful group on here  

What is the best practical joke that you have played on your hunting buddies?

What's the best 1 that's been played on you?

Let's hear em


----------



## WillC (Oct 13, 2004)

While hunting a lease in Union Springs, AL...We had an old rail road track that we'd drive down to enter several parts of the lease..This also was our property line.  I had a buddy that was hunting close to the railroad track where he'd seen some deer crossing.  So another buddy and I found out where he was hunting, and in plain view of the railroad track we made a huge rub on a pinetree about 6 inches in diameter, and made a couple huge srapes and about head high we'd take the overhangin branch and break and twist it...and in the scrape we made a couple really big fake deer tracks to boot.  A blind man driving down the tracks could have seen this sign...So next thing you know, the tree is missing and the scrapes are covered up..He had cut down the tree and put some leaves and dirt over the stump..  I heard that he told the other guy that helped me that he "did away with some sign on the tracks" so nobody else would see.  Other than that he kept quiet and secretive.. He hunted "that buck" for awhile and for some reason never saw him..  :


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 13, 2004)

A friend ,who had shot a 8 pt deer for three years in a row out of the same tree, walked in circles for 2 hours before he heard us laughing because he couldn't find the tree! Seems some mean-spirited boys had cut down the tree and removed all the evidence. Boy he sure was mad!!!!

Try putting an yellow emergency flashing light in someone's stand. The kind you see on the sides of the road. You can see it flashing from a long way! This also makes them mad.


----------



## Razorback (Oct 13, 2004)

I'll try to make it short.

Took a non hunting friend to camp.  

I shot a pig in my area and on the way to the processor we made up a story that my friend was cornered in camp by this wild pig & had to shoot it to protect himself from this WILD VICIOUS PIG  :speechles  while I was out hunting.  

This happened at the end of October and all season long everybody toted a side arm or rifle around camp to protect themselves from the WILD VICIOUS PIG's brother. 

At the end of the season cook out the truth came out that I took the wild pig over in my area and the guys where just a little PO'ed about the WILD VICIOUS PIG's brother.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2004)

Best on that was played on me was last year...

I had made 2 rabbit boxes and had them out.  Figured it was something I could do after season had closed.  I had been told I had made them too small 6x6x24" and that "no rabbit could fit in them"... Well, I had caught rabbits out of boxes the same size when I was a kid, so I ignored it.

Long story short, weeks went by and I had no rabbit.  Until one morning I got a call from my cousin.

"Delton, you got something in your box, bring your .22 and come over".

Well, I was excited, I was gonna prove them all wrong.  I got in the truck, backed over an $80 cooler and went to the farm.  I pulled up and found my uncle and cousin on the golf cart waiting on me.

We all went to the box and sure enough it was tripped, I kicked and nothing thumped back, so I stood it up and slide the door open.

Something fluffy, black and white, was lookin' at me... I was STUMPED!  I ease my hand in there, not knowing what to expect and grabbed the rear-end of said "animal" when I did it "moooo---eeeddddddddd"... I pulled it out and it was a stuffed COW that my cousin had gotten at a dollar store! *LOL*

I looked up shocked and "snap" Kodak moment!

~*~

One more quick one that I heard a friend play on someone was this.

He took a guy that wanted to get into hunting.  My buddy had put a ziplock bag of blackbeans into his pocket for future use.. 

While walking the woods, my friend was showing this guy, "here's a scrape, deer do this to make them... and here's a rub.... and oooh!  Look HERE fresh droppings!"

In the time it took for my buddy's friend to get over there, my buddy had taken out the black beans and poured them on a leaf...

My buddy said "fresh too..." and shoved himself a mouthful of them... and while chewing them said "this is how you can tell what the deer are eating"...  

The guy couldn't believe my buddy had just eaten deer droppings!


----------



## BULLDOG FAN (Oct 13, 2004)

Years ago I hunted in a club in Randolph County. One evening another members brother brought a friend of his to camp. We were sitting around the fire and this visitor asked if we had ever shined a deer. Of the four there none of us had ever done so but we told him we had and asked if he wanted to try and he said yes. We told him and the guy he came with to go to a field and check it and then come to another field where we would meet them. We went to the second field and backed up in the woods facing the incoming drive. When they pulled in the field we hit them in the eyes with our truck head lights and my buddy had a blue light which we turned on and we raced right up to the passenger door where this guy who wanted to do this was sitting. We could see him in the truck trying to unload his rifle. We were laughing so hard at him we were about to cry. We walked right up to him and he was so scared he still thought we were the warden. It took him about 3 minutes before he could speak he was scared to death. Needless to say he said that was his first shining experience and his last, he learned a cheap lesson. Also, he was so shook-up he lost his rifle clip in the field and had to go back the next morning to find it.


----------



## truittsosebee (Oct 13, 2004)

*Practical Joke*

A few years back, my dad and I had hunted in the same area of our club for years.  A couple of new members noticed that we had killed a lot of deer and started hunting literally right on top of us.  So, my dad, who is quite  the master woodworker, carved a set of "bigfoot" feet out of wood that would strap over your shoes.  These things were detailed, with 4 toes and about 2 feet long each.  The next weekend, after a good rain, my dad strapped the feet on and tracked up the logging road leading to our area real good.  I rode on his back piggy-back style so the tracks would be extra deep.  Those guys went in to hunt that afternoon, came out at dark and packed up and we haven't seen them since.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 13, 2004)

We found a lost dead 8 point buck  one year and proceeded to put it in a guys ladder stand seat.  Could almost hear him scream from my stand when he crawled into his stand one morning before daylight  

Jim


----------



## mikel (Oct 13, 2004)

*jim*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> We found a lost dead 8 point buck  one year and proceeded to put it in a guys ladder stand seat.  Could almost hear him scream from my stand when he crawled into his stand one morning before daylight
> 
> Jim


that was just cruel...


we skinned out a doe and draped the hide over a sawhorse and propped the head up with a stick and had a club member shoot it 8 times before he realized it was a fake


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 13, 2004)

You know, everytime these type threads come up it reminds me of what goes through my head when I see a really ingenious crime drama where they detail what the criminal did.  I always think to myself, "I wish they wouldn't publish these kind of things.  Just gives people ideas...."     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 13, 2004)

Well me and bowbender were at camp once and he put doe in heat wafers inside my pillow case.  I obliged him by putting some tinks on a cottonball and pushing it into his vent in his pickup truck.

I can't really tell you what he did to me next but it involved a very ugly woman and a beer.  Then I put a small treble hook in his underwear that he had in his duffle bag.  

We have had some good times.

MBD


----------



## frankwright (Oct 13, 2004)

I was in a club in Meriweather County and we were sitting around a roaring campfire. We had a member aptly named "Crazy Steve" who came out of the old house shaking and rattling a box of Winchester rifle cartridges. 



He says " These shells are about twenty years old and they got wet reckon they are still good or should I chunk them and get some new ones?" 

We all chimed in that he should not take a chance of a misfire and get some new ones just to be safe. He agrees and tosses that box of ammo into our roaring hot fire!!!!!!!!!!!  About the time we start saying "Are you crazy!(An answer we already knew) Those rounds started exploding, throwing hot embers and blazing lead? everywhere.
About the time we were ready to set up a lynching Crazy Steve starts laughing. He had rattled some empty shells along with a few small firecrackers at us and that was what he threw in the fire.
We actually thought it was a pretty good trick after we got everybody calmed down.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 13, 2004)

*Lois*

we have a member that is from up "north"[Ohio] and when he first joined our club he took a lot of ribbing from us southern boys. once a club member took a naked female maniquin and proped it up on a tree in a provacative pose near this guys stand on friday night before opening day of gun season. I wish I could have seen the look on his face when he finaly figured out what it was! he claimed he found it on his way to the stand but it was nowhere near the trail. we name her Lois and put her on top of his camper for memories sake.
ps. BE CAREFULL WITH FIRECRACKERS THROWN IN THE FIRE. OUR HUNT CAMP BURNED TO THE GROUND LAST SEASON FROM THAT! 5 CAMPERS , A 24X 30 BUNK HOUSE AND A KITHCEN AWNING ALL GONE IN 30 MINS. . AND LOIS !
30 YEARS OF MEMORIES GONE TO ASHES!


----------



## Toliver (Oct 13, 2004)

You guys are pretty creative.  Heck, here I was thinking I was funny for putting dead snakes just outside the shower door for folks to find as they step out.


----------



## spongebob (Oct 13, 2004)

*Backfired prank...*

My buddy told me of a time he ran a friend of his all over the mountain chasing a "gobbler".  I was hunting and heard a turkey gobble over the ridge a mile away.  Well I started husselin that way and got close, then came around the corner and saw my buddies 4 wheeler.  The "gobbler" quit as a I got close.  I eased into the woods from the road and decided I would sneak up on the "gobbler".  I plucked and only heard some faint plucks back.  Hmmm, I thought my buddy the "gobbler" must not want to get shot so he is getting quiet!  About that time I look to my left and see a gobbler looking at me over a fallen log.  He turned away for a second and I raised the gun and blasted him.  He turned out to be a 19 lb with 11in beard and 1 1/4 " spurs.  Turns out it wasn't my buddy at all... but he was really upset when I told the story and he realized I killed the bird 50 yds from his parked 4 wheeler.  Turns out he was down the opposite side of the ridge and didn't see any birds.  Serves him right for pulling the original prank...


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 13, 2004)

I hunted in Miss. with a group from my gun club on a Primitive weapon only management area   one member was a school teacher but quite a joker so he worked up an act with all of to play on guests/new hunters to our group we would all meet in the AM prior to the hunt so the joker would show up and pull out a 1/2 pint vodka bottle filled with water and start working on it in front of the "new" guys ----- the rest of us would just roll our eyes and tell him to slow down by the time we were ready to hit the woods this guy would be playing a falling down drunk with a muzzleloader and the new guys would be ready to head home---we always stopped the whole act when somebody actually started to leave but the look on their faces  during the "act" was worth a million  PS the local Game Warden was in our Gun club and Knew about the "act"and went along with it once or twice when he knew the person we were pulling the joke on  eddy


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2004)

frankwright said:
			
		

> I was in a club in Meriweather County and we were sitting around a roaring campfire. We had a member aptly named "Crazy Steve" who came out of the old house shaking and rattling a box of Winchester rifle cartridges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The florida bunch is coming up this weekend for the opener...  I WILL try that before they leave!  

What a hoot!


----------



## mpowell (Oct 13, 2004)

okay, i'm taking notes . . .

need some black beans and bigfoot feet for gun season!


----------



## Dough (Oct 13, 2004)

*Ground Shrinkage*

Years ago, I was hunting with two guys who'd never killed a deer, late in the season, rain, cold, etc....
Right before dark I shot a spikeand dragged it to the edge off a field where I left it and my tree stand, and walked back to the truck.  Clown #1 and clown #2 were witing for me, so I told them I shot a monster, bigger than they'd ever heard of, andhe was about 300 yards down, and the two fools took off running.
I sat at the truck laughing my head off, when they come dragging this deer and said "It's just a spike"  I said "If I told you it was a spike, would you have dragged it?"  they looked at each other then I said "Besides, why would I drag a deer to the edge of a field and leave it there with my tree stand?"  They finally figured out I had planned to drive the truck to the deer, but they were so excited, I just couldn't ruin their evening.
they always said I owed them a drag (which I have yet to pay...)


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 13, 2004)

Some of those are pretty cruel ; but real funny.


----------



## Woody (Oct 13, 2004)

Lake Burton WMA (Buck only hunt) -- Spittin snow.

A friend and his group had a "Tent City" set up next to the gravel road through the WMA -- he killed a small Buck and hung it by it's back legs behind the tents. -- This was about 40 yards off the road but still very visable by anyone passing by.

In his truck -- he happened to have a skull and antlers of a buck he found dead in Green County (10 point - 162 B&C).

After skinning the top of the small buck's head and notching out the skull -- he sawed the 162 B&C to match and replaced the small rack with the big one.

For the next day and a half - it was like I-285 with people riding by  stopping and staring.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 13, 2004)

Yea i was in a club in meriweather co. we a guy at the time he had a 3 wheeler every morning at 8 or 8:30 he would get tired of sitting and fire up that 3 wheeler for a nice ride in the woods . We took a claw hammer and made some killer rubs & scrapes in one small area he hunted that area the rest of the season & no more trouble with the 3 wheeler. That was about 15 or 16 years ago we still hunt togeather and no to this day he has no idea that that deer was really about 5ft. 10in. tall and bald.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 13, 2004)

I watched this 1 happen  

Back in the late '70's I was hunting with my Uncle Wayne in Hawkins County Tenn. It was opening day and there was quite a crowd on a big mountain farm. I'd guess there were 30 hunters in the yard before daylight. 

1 older gentleman was cutting up and teasing everybody about them wasting their time cause he was going to shoot the only buck on that mountain.

We all spread out to go find us a tree to sit against. About 10:30 my Uncle came by to get me and we walked by the old joker mentioned above on the way out. You could hear him snoring for 100 yards. When we got right behind him Uncle Wayne told me to stay put and snuck up from behind and got the guys rifle. He never stopped snoring  

We were all sitting in the yard or on the poarch eating our lunch when the guy came out. Several people were asking him if he was alright. He told everybody he musta blacked out cause he came to and didn't know where he put his rifle. The whole bunch erupted in laughter, then my Uncle told him what he had done   

My Uncle said the guy called him Indian Starnes for the rest of his life


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 13, 2004)

Mrbowdeadly said:
			
		

> We have had some good times.
> MBD


Note to self, 'Self, never sign up to have a 'good time' with Bowbender and Mrbowdeadly'!   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HT2 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Alright Jeff......*

Here ya go.....

My Dad did this to a buddy of his years ago......I was just a kid, but remember it vividly.....

This feller has only killed "one" deer in his lifetime......The one he killed was a massive 8-pointer.....

This feller hunted the same stand everytime he went into the woods.....(maybe that's why he never killed more deer  : ). So, my Dad and another feller figured....."HEY".....Let's get a mount of a buck and put it out in the woods near his stand so he can't miss seeing it and he'll shoot the mount.......Right?????  So ,they did.......The next morning this feller goes that same stand.......Daylight breaks and it's not 20 minutes after you can see and that Marlin 444 goes....."BOOM"!!!!!!!! My Dad says he just about fell out of the stand cause he is laughin' so hard........So, he finishes the hunt and gets back to camp......He asked the feller if he saw anything.....He says, "YEAH".....I got a little 4-pointer.......My Dad was puzzled.......The mount was a 8-pointer and the feller never even saw the mount my Dad had place out there.......


----------



## gordylew (Oct 15, 2004)

I had a fellow hunter in a club I was in, we,ll call him joe. He would put 4 new stands up every year, so after ten years in  the same club he had old stands shotgunned through the woods. any time you said you were going to hunt an area, Joe would pipe up with I have a stand over there and then  he would hunt it. One morning  a friend  came back in and said he saw a good buck off his creek stand, I noticed joe had over heard our conversation. I knew he had an old stand about 70 yards from my friends stand.  after lunch I drove down to the creek and found Joes bright eyes leading to his old rotten stand. I took some down and placed them on different trees going into a big circle.  The next day at lunch here comes Joe into camp.  He had a little problem that morning  going to his stand


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 15, 2004)

ya know....hunting solo ain't such a bad thing after all!!


----------



## SGaither (Oct 15, 2004)

*I love this thread*

It reminds me of the first club I was in.  One of the member's wife had come to camp and this was her first hunting experience and probably the last.  Her and her husband went out in the morning to sit in the same stand, she ends up shooting a doe.  Once back at camp everyone was congratulating her and one of the elders had secretly cut the tongue of the deer and placed his arm around the lady who had killed it.  He then proceeded to slip the tongue into the front pocket of her shirt.  We all just kept quiet and she didn't notice a thing cause she was on cloud 9.  Well after about an hour of bragging about her accomplishment she wanted to change clothes, so in the tent she went, I imagine she took the shirt off first cause she came running out of that tent screaming bloody murder with nothing but pants, boots and bra.  Us guys who knew what happened, including her husband, died laughing.  As we looked into the tent to see what the fuss was all about we saw the tongue laying on the floor.  Well that was several years ago and I hear that couple is now divorced, hope we didn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 15, 2004)

Geaux, 

     You would be ok, so long as you don't draw first blood.  The really hardcore pranks are usually escalations of former pranks.  We might put vaseline on your grunt though.....


MBD


----------



## Mauiboy (Oct 16, 2004)

*Hunting pranks*

 

Thanks for the laughs..and ideas, especially the snake in sleeping bag one, now thats funny!

I could not think of any hunting stunts I've pulled but over on the fishing forum is one for the records.

Mahalo,

Allan


----------



## willhunt (Oct 16, 2004)

*Rub Line*

A few years ago I was allowed to hunt on a brother-in-law's farm.  Usually we were the only two that hunted it and the deer population was good.  I built a permanent stand in a white oak covered creek bottom and took some nice bucks there.

Then, all of a sudden, brother-in-law lets a doctor friend of his start hunting there, too.  He found my stand and decided he liked the spot.  Now, being a doctor, he was well off.  Shot a Weatherby, had a big four wheeler, and parked a camper at the barn so he could get an early start.  (I had a 45 minute drive).  He even put my stand's location in his GPS.  Being a guest myself, I couldn't just tell him it was my spot, and to go find his own.

I hit upon the idea of luring him to a place where we'd never seen a deer...I made a fake rub line through a pine thicket that a blind man could follow.  At several appropriate spots I made fake scrapes, really tore the place up.

He hunted his "honeyhole" the rest of the season and left me and my spot alone.  I never told brother-in-law what I did...You don't mess with another man's deer hunting!!!

wh


----------



## Nick_T (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, ya know that little mag cut off on a Browning A5, sneek over and flip the one on your partners on a dove shoot or duck hunt, instant single shot. You'll be able to hear the cussin from the other side of the field. 


Nick T


----------



## Timbo (Oct 17, 2004)

There was a member in our club this weekend,he joined in this year.Cool dude,but he didn't know us to well lol.


He had shot a deer and one of our members has a jack Russel he is training to be a retriever of lost deer.So he comes back to camp to get his dog.Well I went with him to help look for it.

Well there we were 7 of us in the woods.So we put the dog one the spot where he last saw it.Off 4 of them follow the dog.

Well 30 min into it no deer.Me and two others stayed back so if they got turned around we would "Holler out", to come back to where they started.

I said as a joke,"Man wouldn't be funny if we spread out and when they hollered back we would take turns hollering out and get them turned in three different directions".

So it was on.As they did,got lost and started howling out.Way off they were.We did it and it worked.By the time they finally found us they were mad!.


----------



## Timbo (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh oh how Ive had them played on me.That whats made me the man I am today.


Lets Change it around for a minute.

2 years ago,I went to Big Lazzer for my first WMA quota hunt there.Know bare in mind I had no had the chance to go scout it out and was relying solely on my GOOD friends.

Boy did have this one planed out.

I followed friend 1 to a place that he said he knew were some awesome deer sightings.So being gullible friend 2 I was all into it.We get off the four wheelers and he walks me to the spot about 200 yards I sit against a tree and tell friend 1 see you camp.Well Friend 3 gets friend 4 that came down to party that friday night but wasn't hunting,to drive him to were I was parked at.

Now take notes....

I use to leave my key in the ignition(clue 1).What friend 3 done was push away my ride far enough as to make me think it was other four wheelers.

Now I was heading back out and sorta came out on the road in a diff spot.no problem I knew all i had to due was turn feft and I would have to run into my ride.

I never did see my 4wheeler and walked all the way to the dirt road.MAN was I PEED OFF...Not only did I think some one had stolen my ride,I had to walk 2 miles before I caught a ride with some nice hunter.

Well I get back to camp and tell them some one had stolen my four wheeler!!!!!!.Ah they played it to the max.

Up till I was about to go get the game warden.They friends 1,2 and 3 spilled the beans.

Boy did that teach me a lesson.To this day I still take my key out at my club


----------



## huntfish (Oct 21, 2004)

Note to self.  Never go bear hunting with Bowbender! :speechles 

Too funny.  Definitely would have needed to change clothes.  After someone restarted my heart.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 21, 2004)

I and my buddies hunted a club for a number of years and the Pres..was how to put it....an overbearing buffoon...yeah that's close...anyway we stayed even with the Pres claiming a quarter of the 1000 acre lease as HIS AREA..cause the property next to our was leased by some guys who didn't hunt be half of the land they had a big beaver swamp that they couldn't really get to..so they told us we could hunt if we wanted to and we wanted to..great hunting. Anyway the last year the Pres just went crazy..did some really stupid and unnessary stuff, found out later he had hurt his back and was taking pain pills for the pain...and since they made him sleepy he would take "other" pills to keep him awake  :speechles anyway as he became a bigger and bigger pain. I and my buddies just decided it would be our last season when he threw 1 of my buddies out for "hunting his area" which I know wasn't true..he based this on boot tracks he found on one of "his" roads..even with the tracks being a size 12 or bigger and my buddy having small feet he remained convinced it was him....we declared war on him...he couldn't go into the woods with out it looking like a block party had just taken place...foot prints, 4 wheeler tracks spent bullet cases ect...but I..er we saved the best for last he was SCARED of snakes..really SCARED of snakes...he had a stand built in a huge live oak 30ft up with a trap door and a platform that most deer CLUBS could have held dances in....one morning (last weekend of the season) he popped the trapdoor to get in right in the stand about daylight and 100 rubber 2ft rattlesnakes rained down on his head...by the time he quit screaming and could get back to camp we were gone.....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 21, 2004)

It didn't happen to me or anyone I know, but it's still funny. Here's a video where some guys put a full body mount on the edge of a field and get some guy to shoot at it.
Video


----------



## tmooney (Oct 21, 2004)

DSGB said:
			
		

> It didn't happen to me or anyone I know, but it's still funny. Here's a video where some guys put a full body mount on the edge of a field and get some guy to shoot at it.
> Video


That is TOO FUNNY!!!!

-T


----------



## huntfish (Oct 21, 2004)

I really enjoyed that one.   I'm currently working on a good joke.  We'll see how it goes this season.


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 23, 2004)

DSGB said:
			
		

> It didn't happen to me or anyone I know, but it's still funny. Here's a video where some guys put a full body mount on the edge of a field and get some guy to shoot at it.
> Video



My goodness that is FUNNYYYY!!


----------



## HT2 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Dsgb.....*

We did that "years" ago at our club.....

And, to my surprise we had quite a few people shoot at it.........I don't understand how in the world somebody could shoot at what "appears" to be a "live" deer, but never moves.....

I just don't get it.....

I'm gonna see that deer move before I go throwin' some lead at it...... :


----------



## Timbo (Oct 23, 2004)

Man,I loved the way his face looked when turn around after figuring it out.Man those are what live for.


----------



## Duramax (Oct 26, 2004)

The best one we pulled on a memeber was this:  
he was a new member and we had several new ones that yr which hadnt met each other.  this was the case here.  well member 1 was asleep, and member 2 just pulled up and introduced himself.  we told member 2 we were going to use him as the joke.  he was now a preacher from the local church.  member 1 couldnt say 2 words without using some cuss word.  he cussed like a sailor.  well member 1 woke up came out of the camper and started cussing up a storm because we were loud.  so we introduced member 2 to member one.  member 1 stumbled on so many words trying not to cuss for 10min.  he dang near about fell out when member 2 started cussing and which he was supposed to be a preacher.    we were all laugh uncontrolably.  it was funny!!!

sorry for the long post.


----------



## Chuck C (Oct 26, 2004)

Outhouse Prank:

Years ago, I rigged our outhouse toilet seat with a special suprise.
The seat would sit about 2 inches above the opening and when someone sat down a metal spatula would swing up and tag you in the baggage...
Not too hard but it would scare you to death!!!

I have a fellow(not a member) that is hunting on our property line, one foot off of the line and facing slightly into my property.
I am going to put a wind-up alarm clock just inside the line and set it to go off about 30 minutes after daybreak...


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 22, 2010)

This thread needs to get revived.  Any new stories?


----------



## 1md2b (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm sure variations of this story have been done by others before.  We used an old double at our camp that we would all stay in.  In the main bathroom we tied one end of some fishing line around a rubber snake and taped the other end of fishing line to the bottom side of the toilet seat.  We put the snake in the toilet and closed the lid.  Every time a new member or guest would come we would do this trick. Scared them to death every time they raised that toilet seat that snake looked like it was crawling out and coming to get them!  Then we added stuff to it.  One time we hid somebody in a gorilla suit behind the shower curtain.  They'd hear them come in and scream and holler when they opened up the lid to the toilet then the guy in the gorilla suit snatched open the shower curtain and scared them even more.  Then we'd add a stuffed rattlesnake in the coiled and ready to strike position in the hallway so it would get them as they ran out of the trailer.  It was hilarious. Step one-toilet snake, step two-gorilla in the shower, step 3 run like a mad man down the hall only to encounter the stuffed rattlesnake waiting to strike ya.  It got to where we didn't get a whole lot of guests, haha!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 23, 2010)

Put one of those blinking lights that you use to locate your
tree stand in a tree 30' up about 75 yards  from my buddies stand....

Got to my buddies area 15 mins before he normally arrives and
waited for him to climb his tree and get settled......Hit the remote
locator button and let light flash for 4-5 times....waited a minute
and did it again.....Took him 2-3 times to see it......
Left the woods before it got daylight.......Later at camp he said
he had seen Swamp Gas !!!!!......We teased him and told him it
probably was a UFO.......
He did not go back to that stand untill the next weekend and
pulled his stand !!!!


----------



## mcbrayerg (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pretty Mean One...*

Before I start let me say that I was NOT involved.  At the time I was only twelve and had no idea of what was going on.  Now that I'm older, just thinking about the story makes me laugh.

When I was younger one of the members, member 1, in our club was an old WW2 vet.  Member 1 was a very nice guy but was always playing tricks on the rest of the group.  Unfortunately for the old guy he had a pretty bad case of hemorrhoids.  At the time all we had was an outhouse so every time member 1 would go out to answer the call of nature he would take his jug of water to make the wiping experience more pleasurable.  One day one of the other members (member 2), who had been the receiving end of many of member 1's jokes, decided that it would be funny to dump out the water and fill the jug with rubbing alcohol.  Needless to say the WW2 vet came screaming out of the outhouse, pants around his ankles, with a face as red as an apple.

For some reason after that day member 1's jokes subsided.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Think my brother-in-law told me this story once........

Danny had been invited by a bunch of guys to go hunting with them at their hunting club one weekend. Danny took another buddy of his and they went up to the camp to go hunting. 

Well, Danny is a "serious" hunter. The first night there the other guys proceeded to get rip roaring drunk out by the fire. It was getting rather late and Danny knew they had to get up very early. So he and his buddy got up from the fire and told everybody else that they were turning in for the night. 

Danny was trying to go to sleep but the guys out by the fire were being loud and obnoxious. 

So he went into their cabin and changed the time and the alarm on their clock.

When the drunken buddies finally staggered to their bunks they passed out quickly. 

And about an hour later their clocks went off. They all got up and stumbled around getting ready. Then they left. They had knocked on Danny's door but he just laid there and listened. Trying not to laugh.

The guys left and Danny said they laughed so hard they almost cried.

Not only was it about 3 am, but it was also 20 somethin degrees outside. 

Those boys had a lonnnnnnnnnnnnng wait in their tree stands before the sun came up.

I don't think they got drunk anymore that weekend.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 23, 2010)

mcbrayerg said:


> Before I start let me say that I was NOT involved.  At the time I was only twelve and had no idea of what was going on.  Now that I'm older, just thinking about the story makes me laugh.
> 
> When I was younger one of the members, member 1, in our club was an old WW2 vet.  Member 1 was a very nice guy but was always playing tricks on the rest of the group.  Unfortunately for the old guy he had a pretty bad case of hemorrhoids.  At the time all we had was an outhouse so every time member 1 would go out to answer the call of nature he would take his jug of water to make the wiping experience more pleasurable.  One day one of the other members (member 2), who had been the receiving end of many of member 1's jokes, decided that it would be funny to dump out the water and fill the jug with rubbing alcohol.  Needless to say the WW2 vet came screaming out of the outhouse, pants around his ankles, with a face as red as an apple.
> 
> For some reason after that day member 1's jokes subsided.



That's funny right there!!


----------



## boonehunter (Mar 24, 2010)

funny but dangerous luckily nobody got hurt.we had a guy in our club that would always get drunk as a skunk while at camp after the hunt on sunday morning then drive home. one day he had his pinto (yes pinto) backed up to a pile of cut dead cedar trees. while he was hunting somebody tied up one of them cedars to the back bumper of his pinto. it was about 15 feet tall. he lived approx 30 minutes from the club and procedded to drive home ceder tree in tow.a group of us followed just to watch and that cedar tree looked like a water skier. after about 15 miles he had a car pull up beside him and they pointed it out. as we went past he gave us the bird. 

we also had a guy that would come over after we processed our deer and want some meat. one night we packaged up some does teets full of milk and marked the package tenderloin. neadless to say he never wanted free meat without helping anymore.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Mar 24, 2010)

My brother and I set up a deer target with big horns. We put it out in a field next to camp, about 150 yards behind a little tree.
 THe next morning we came in about 8:30AM and one of the younger boys ran out to the truck and said the game warden was around, he set up a fake deer across the road. He said he shot it 3 times and figured out it was fake after walking up closer to shoot. When he saw tears squirting out of my eyes he got mad. Said I owed him for 3 bullets! He was mad until the next guy shot, then he was laughing as well.
  Before 2:00PM that deer was shot at 17 times by 7 hunters. My face was sore from laughing at those dummies


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We had a guy on our club that "never shot"anything but always needed to check his zero and go to town for more ammo.  So one night we slid out into the cutover about a 150yds from his stand and put up a Rinehart 3-d buck.  Well bout ten min after lite he opened fire 4 times.  Well he got down to see what was goin on while another buddy that was hunting close enough to see what was goin on high tailed it to the decoy and took it back to camp.  When he came out we all asked if anybody had seen anything and he said no.  Funny part is he didnt hit the decoy and weve never told him about the joke.  We do know that he shoots alot and misses alot too.  We have the proof


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 25, 2010)

I've had my trail cameras mooned by my friends. For revenge, I took one of my dad's older shoulder mounts and positioned them in front of one of their game camera and he thought a good buck was coming into the area LOL. I put soured corn at the other one's stand (a good way to attract hogs, which we all hate at our deer stands).

They killed a big rattlesnake one day (cut it's head off) and put it under one of my ladderstands and then one of them walked in with me to check the stand before the season. I was close to stepping on it and it nearly scared me to death. I got one of them back by putting a dead cottonmouth (with it's head off) in the bed of his truck and the other I put a live oak snake in his cooler. Cruel jokes but very, very funny....

We've done others like move flagging tape around and move stands/taking down stands in the offseason. Nothing compares to the snake practical jokes though.

I've also been running dogs and the deer would cross on me and I would shoot a few times into the dirt and yell big buck over the radio LOL. That's when it gets serious around here, I don't do that often LOL


----------



## coondog96 (Mar 28, 2010)

me and a few buddies were hunting wilson shoals wma up around gainesville which happens to be within hearing distance of a maximum security prison when on the first night of our camping trip we heard the sounds of the (i guess)nights out alarm one of the guys asked what is that.i told him it meant someone had escaped from prison.well long story short we all got up the next morning to hunt and low and behold the guy who posed the ? the night before sometime in the night got out of bed packed his bags and skipped town.in years since we have had other fun with that alarm which sounds off about 9:30 or 10:00 every night.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 28, 2010)

Had a buddy who was taking 3 other guys hunting one Saturday...against his wife's wishes, but being the good wife, she packed everyone some food, sandwiches, chips, brownies, apples and such...knowing full well that the guys would eat the brownies and drink coffee on the way to camp.
From camp, each guy had to walk about a 1/2 mile to their respective stands, then shimmy up 20' climbing sticks positioned on swaying pines...3 of the 4 guys stayed on stand about 45 mins, the other guy lasted an hour and a half.
They all staggered back into camp, each with the worst case of the "runs" you ever saw...seems my buddy's wife laced the brownies and coffee with a whole lot of laxative
I never asked if he got payback or not, he hasn't said,...and they are still married!


----------



## JWF III (Mar 28, 2010)

Several years ago, one of the neighbors of our lease was attacked by a rabid fox in his front yard. Our eldest member always saw bobcats from his stand, so we got to talking about how bad a rabid bobcat could tear you up. He became deafly afraid of the bobcats. We would make fake cat tracks (much larger than the average bob) all around his stand. He wouldn't go to, or from, his stand without someone acompanying him. It went on a couple years before we finally told him.

Same old man used to love going down to camp and just sit at the picnic table. He'd have a few beers (never too much to be unsafe) and he'd shoot turtles on the logs across the pond. One year, we got a new member that several of the other members had grown up with. He dressed up in green pants and shirt, and walked into camp (1/4 mile off the road). He kept pouring it on, heavier and heavier. After 30 minutes he was making plans to drain the pond, and any turtle carcass was going to be a $5000 fine. Then he switched over to the shooting while drinking. Now he'd only had one or two beers, but while his back was turned to the table talking to the "Game Warden", we were stacking can after can on the table beside him. When the "Game Warden" pointed, and got him to turn and look, there had to have been 20 to 24 empty cans sitting there. This caused him to get so flustered that he couldn't even get a sentence out.

The same old man again (we loved him just that much, and miss him every day of the season. RIP Dan.) Another new member had one of those ARGO floating ATV. He was taking the older man for a ride. When they started coming down the hill (towards camp and the pond), the brakes somehow went out, and it headed straight for the pond. He was yelling and screaming that he couldn't swim. There was a large splash, he just kept yelling for help. After a second or two, he realized they were floating.

Just about all of us had been gotten by someone's joke. But somehow, he was always gotten by the real memorable ones. We dearly miss him. It hasn't been the same club since he passed, some 5 years ago.

Wyman

ETA- An unintentional one- I had a plastic 30 gallon drum of molasses, with a pump handle. One of our member's brother was looking for oil for the bar on his chainsaw. He found that drum and thought it was used motor oil for fire starting. He filled up the reservoir of the chainsaw with the molasses. They were cutting for several minutes before the one running the saw stopped it, and commented on how sweet that wood smelled. Luckily they did no damage to the brand new Stihl. And they laughed enough about it that they told on themselves.


----------



## Derek Edge (Apr 17, 2010)

I've never had one played on me, but I have played a couple on my baby brother.  One, I took a walkie talkie and put it under his stand and covered it with straw.  Then when I got to my stand, I pulled mine out and went to talking jibberish..lol.  It didn't take long and I saw him making his way to me saying "man, I keep hearing someone talking under my tree"....lol.  I also took a fake snake and wrapped it around his ladder stand about 6' off the ground one time.   That was a funny one also, you should have heard him scream like a little girl.  Who knew cobra's lived in Ga?  hahahaha


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 20, 2010)

I was hunting with a buddy and his brother. The brother and I got down on Friday, but my buddy couldn't make it until later and asked us to set up his climber for him.  We find the thickest, nastiest place about 30 yards inside a pasture and set his stand up.  It was full of briars and any manner of things that could stick, poke, cut, or sting He could probably only see about 20 yards in any direction on opening day of gun season.

About 0830 the next morning I hear a shot from the front pasture.  My buddy got frustrated and the coffee had kicked in so he decided to go back to the house.  Turns out he walked out into the pasture and shot a massive 14-pointer running across the pasture. I guess the joke was on us.


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just pulled this practical joke this past weekend.  We had a new member in the club that had never been turkey hunting and he texted his buddy who is also in the club and asked what he needed for turkey's.  His buddy stated that he needed the standard box call and possibly a slate call and that would probably do it for him.  I told the buddy that he missed a golden opportunity to pull a fast one.  Well the new member texted his friend back and stated that he was in Dick's in Atlanta and was he sure that was all he needed, well, I took the phone and texted him that he needed a goose call.  Thinking I was his buddy he proceeded to look for a goose call and started asking store clerks for one so he could go turkey hunting.  Again he text's his buddy and asks if he is confused and really means that he needs a crow or a owl call and again I take the phone from him and say "no, that is for the morning, you need a goose call for the evenings because geese fly into the fields at night and the hens respond so as not to get run into and that's how you find them in the evening to set up on them in the morning"  A moment goes by and he responds....."Okay, I'll keep looking"  Moments later another text, "they don't have any goose calls, what now"  Again grabbing the phone I text..."Go to Macon to the Bass Pro Shops and get one there".  He drives to Macon and begins not only asking the clerks but other patrons in the store about getting a goose call.  One guy goes as far as telling him that it must be a south georgia thing because all we do to get the hens to respond in the evening is just slam our car doors.  Which he texts to us and we respond that we are hunting off four wheelers and don't have a car door and that's why we need the goose call.  He searched Bass Pro Shops and was headed for Walmart when we stopped him and had him head into camp.  He couldn't find a goose call but if by chance he had we were set up to put a fellow member in the woods and film him honking for birds down a powerline and getting his response when that member gobble back to him!!  His buddy and I had a few hours of chuckles watching his texts to us throughout the afternoon, it was just unfortunate no one had a goose call!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 20, 2010)

You might have started a trend if a gobbler had responded and ya'll had it on video. Every turkey hunter in 7 states would have to have a goose call in his vest, just in case


----------



## gtjackson (Apr 21, 2010)

Pulling jokes on kid brothers must be something universal. Reading it here reminds me of one I pulled on my own kid brother years ago. He was just starting to hunt, and I was "mentoring" him. One day I got to the club early, went by my favorite stand, and put out several piles of rasinets right in front of the stand. When he got there, I offered to let him hunt my favorite stand, and told him I would take him to it. As we got there, I "noticed" the pile of fresh droppings (rasinets), and pointed them out. My brother asked if it was a buck or doe (remember, he was just starting), so I bent down, picked up a rasinet, and popped it in my mouth, and said that it was a buck, you can tell by the salty taste!!! The look on his face was priceless. Unfortunately, I busted out laughting just a minute later. I still wonder what would have happened if I hadn't started laughing!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 25, 2010)

i found an old 8 point mount that the club next to us had used in an old home place. they used to put it in the woods on several of their members to get them to shoot at it they would place it so you only could see the head and neck. they said they heard one guy shoot at it 8 times. according to him he said that he didnt shoot at it or see it. this thing probably has 20 holes in it. talk about messin up a hunt. i was gonna do it to a member but just couldnt bring myself to mess up his opening morning.


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 26, 2010)

shdw633 said:


> Just pulled this practical joke this past weekend.  We had a new member in the club that had never been turkey hunting and he texted his buddy who is also in the club and asked what he needed for turkey's.  His buddy stated that he needed the standard box call and possibly a slate call and that would probably do it for him.  I told the buddy that he missed a golden opportunity to pull a fast one.  Well the new member texted his friend back and stated that he was in Dick's in Atlanta and was he sure that was all he needed, well, I took the phone and texted him that he needed a goose call.  Thinking I was his buddy he proceeded to look for a goose call and started asking store clerks for one so he could go turkey hunting.  Again he text's his buddy and asks if he is confused and really means that he needs a crow or a owl call and again I take the phone from him and say "no, that is for the morning, you need a goose call for the evenings because geese fly into the fields at night and the hens respond so as not to get run into and that's how you find them in the evening to set up on them in the morning"  A moment goes by and he responds....."Okay, I'll keep looking"  Moments later another text, "they don't have any goose calls, what now"  Again grabbing the phone I text..."Go to Macon to the Bass Pro Shops and get one there".  He drives to Macon and begins not only asking the clerks but other patrons in the store about getting a goose call.  One guy goes as far as telling him that it must be a south georgia thing because all we do to get the hens to respond in the evening is just slam our car doors.  Which he texts to us and we respond that we are hunting off four wheelers and don't have a car door and that's why we need the goose call.  He searched Bass Pro Shops and was headed for Walmart when we stopped him and had him head into camp.  He couldn't find a goose call but if by chance he had we were set up to put a fellow member in the woods and film him honking for birds down a powerline and getting his response when that member gobble back to him!!  His buddy and I had a few hours of chuckles watching his texts to us throughout the afternoon, it was just unfortunate no one had a goose call!!!



This has me in stitches!  I could totally see myself being fooled by this.  I didn't believe my dad when he said owl calls were his favorite turkey locator.

Now when a real tom gobbled at his goose call, you guys would have needed an appendectomy!


----------



## LowCountryDuck (May 21, 2010)

last year some of my fraternity brothers and I were at my unlces farm in south carolina camping out back by the river. Well we had a couple of boys from Atlanta with us who had never been in the woods and played the classic snipe hunting joke on them. I told them that the best way to hunt snipe was to stay as low to the ground as possible and slowly try and sneak up on one. We gave them a canvas feed sack and had them on hands and knees crawling up and down the rows of corn whispering "snipe calls"  half the night. When we got back to school they told everyone they had been snipe hunting with no luck but couldnt wait to go again.


----------



## CreekCattle (Jun 3, 2010)

See if anyone knows what I'm hinting at here

5 gallon bucket

couple feet of nylon rope

Pine rosin

leather work glove

with this I've had people afraid to get out of thier stand after dark because of "something in the woods"


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 8, 2010)

CreekCattle said:


> See if anyone knows what I'm hinting at here
> 
> 5 gallon bucket
> 
> ...



I don't have a clue, but you can't just hint like that.  Come on out with it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

CreekCattle said:


> See if anyone knows what I'm hinting at here
> 
> 5 gallon bucket
> 
> ...


----------



## CreekCattle (Jun 8, 2010)

My grandad use to call them a "Dun Bull" when he was a boy he'd take a wooden nail keg and tack a green cow hide over one of the open ends (like a bucket or a drum) 

A small hole is placed in the center of the hide (or bucket in my case) a knot is tied in the rope and is pulled thru the hole from the inside out just like when you made the tin can telephone as a kid without the second can.

Rosin is applied to the rope/string and glove palm, just like a bullriding rope. 

you then have some one hold the bucket by the handle or secure it by the handle off the ground.
Pull the rope thru the palm of the glove griping it tight. As you pull the friction cause the string and bottom of the bucket to vibrate creating one freaky bellowing sound.

Most domesticated livestock can not stand it especially horses and mules.


----------



## CreekCattle (Jun 8, 2010)

it works real good to tell a bigfoot story before you use the "Bull"


----------



## huntfish (Jun 8, 2010)

CreekCattle said:


> See if anyone knows what I'm hinting at here
> 
> 5 gallon bucket
> 
> ...





Hint........Extremely large Moose call...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Bear poop under a chair in someones tent...........


----------



## sbrown (Jun 8, 2010)

I've told this one before but......a friend of mine and I were hunting the same peice of property one morning. I sat in my stand for a few hours and then decided to walk to the other side. I walked up the trail behind my buddies stand, looks like he is asleep right.... Don't know what possessed me but I took my pants off, wrapped them around my head, put my Bow-tech between my legs and proceeded to ride it right past his stand while slapping my....well you get the picture..... he awoke to the noise, I know expecting to see a deer only to see me....the look on his puzzled face was priceless as I just kept on going right down the trail!!!!


----------



## CreekCattle (Jun 8, 2010)

sbrown that's just wrong in so many ways!!


----------



## Hardwood (Jun 10, 2010)

We always used a tin coffee can and a shoestring out the bottom. Wet the shoestring and pull it. Makes a mean Wompus Cat.


----------



## CreekCattle (Jun 11, 2010)

Hardwood those wompus cats are like bigfoots they make a awful sound

I wonder what would happen if a bigfoot and a wompus cat ever bred......would that be called a bigwompus or a 
wompusfoot?


----------



## chadf (Jun 11, 2010)

When I was younger I witnessed this....

There was the clown at the club that got hammered one night. After he passed out in his camper, the drinks continued to flow around the fire. It wasn't long until someone suggested that they all play a joke on the club clown that was passed out in his camper.
Once they figured out the best joke to play they put the plan into action.....

They hooked up to the guys camper and pulled it down the road to where you could drive across a little creek, they then parked the camper so when he stepped out, he would be in the creek! Think they also took his guns so he couldn't hunt on the way back to camp!!!lol
Seen alot over the years!!!! Fun times!


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 12, 2010)

A buddy of mine and his brother were die hard turkey hunters and pranksters,but they were the kind that loved to get you but if you played one one them they would get mad as all get out.My buddy got one of his friends turkey loads and emtied the shot out of it and replaced it with baby powder and put it in the box.Well it took a little while till he had a turkey come in but when he shot out came a big white puff of baby powder.My friend who was calling for his brother said the look on his face was worth a million bucks but he about had to fight him over it before he calmed down.

Anothe time me and a few friends were bow hunting in west virginia and the home owner kept a wheelbarrow around to get the deer in from around his fields.Well we all got to camp about noon and my friend who is always cutting up came running up out of breath and said he had shot a big pig and needed the wheelbarrow.We all went to help him since this was such a huge pig,so we all walked to his stand which was a long way around the field.The closer we got to his stand we started looking for this huge pig but couldn't see it,we realized we had been had when he reached behind his tree and got a groundhog and threw into the wheelbarrow.We were all a little peeved about missing lunch to help with his pig but it was funny as all get out.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 15, 2010)

*Joke*

This didn't start out as a joke and wasn't a joke but was funny never the less. Years ago while hunting in AL, I was invited to a hunting lodge where I was to participate in a deer drive. We had breakfast and then one of the older guys told us how the hunt would be conducted. The main points were we would be placed on stands about 200 yards apart and were told to stay on stand to prevent getting shot by the other stand hunters. This was a big family/friend affair and there were several female hunters and kids along. We loaded up on trailers pulled by tractors and one by one were dropped at our numbered stand sites. One young man who had brought his girlfriend was dropped off, then she and then me. About 30 minutes later the dogs and drivers came thru. I never saw a deer but waited in case one happened to sneak through later. About 10 minutes later, I'm standing behind this 36-42" tree at my stand and I hear a leaf crunching sound coming from my right (up the road). I waited thinking the deer would keep coming and walk by me as long as I was hid but soon it got quite. I'm thinking the deer is standing in the road so I lean around the tree to take a look and see the girl squating behind a tree down the road answering mother nature. It was cold so she was putting off a big steam cloud. I ducked back behind the tree and then thought what if she doesn't know I'm here and shoots in my direction so after giving her time to dress, I lean back and give her a shout to let her know where I am.  She gets this deer in the headlights look and takes off back in the other direction at a fast trot. Well the tractor/trailer soon comes by to pick me up. The order is show your gun is unloaded, hand it to another on the trailer and someone will give you a hand up. When we get to the young lady I just happened to be the one to give her a hand up, she grasped my hand but when she looked up to see who had her hand I thought she was going to fall back off the wagon. When we get her boyfriend loaded, I see her red faced whispering in his ear. She evidently was relaying her adventure to him because he looked up at me and was in tears he was laughing so hard. Will never forget that day and I bet she hasn't either!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 15, 2010)

_Me and a good buddy wanted to learn how to hunt turkey.  This was my best buddies advise for me to study before startin out on my first hunt.  _

Wayne AND Wilburn’s

TURKEY HUNTING For Dummies!

1. Arrive Early. (at LeAst 4 Hours BeFore Daylight)

2. Slam Truck DooR.

3. At DayBREak. Go BACK to the truck, if your NOT stiLL THERE . Open door, then SLAM it Shut To WAke up Turkey’s.

4. IF NO RESPONSE, Slam Door SEVerAL Times.

5. If NO Turkey goBBles, Hoot Like AN owl!

6. KEEP HOOTing unTil crows HeAR you AND MAKe A Fuss.

7. WALK AROUND AND CAll For TURKeys vigorously. THE more you WALK AND CAll, THE BeTTER CHANCE you hAVe of Killing A Turkey.

8. DON’T WORRY ABOUT LISTENing. Turkeys can’t sLip up on you BeCAUSE THey MAKE TOO much NOiSE goBBLIN’. (UNless you can’t HEAR very good)

9. When A TURKey APPROACHes, simply SHOOT Him iN THe HeAD wiTH Super-whammy sixes AND Fours. (make sure to put the front sight just on top a the breast)

11. If you miss THe FiRst TimE, simply SHOOT THE Turkey AgAiN AS He ATTempts to Run OFF. THis SHould be AN easy SHOT SINCe He is pRACTiCAlly AlReady DEAD.

12. IF YOU MISS AGAIN, CHASE AFTer THe TUrKey UNTil eiTHer 1.) THe TurKey Falls DEAD, or 2.) you FAll deAD.

REMINDER: WHATever You do, DOn’t tell your FRIENDS and huTting Buddies the TRUTH. They will pOKe fun at you, LAUGH at you, and TEll stORies about you unLESS you LiE and make excuses. BeLow is a list of the reaSONS you can giVe if your Turkey gets aWAY:

REASON #
1) His hEAd was beHIND a tree.
2) He jERKed at just tHe right TIme.
3) I REALLY wasn’t trRYIng to Kill him. I just wanted to SCarE him.
4) He WASn’t BIG enough for me. I only shoot MONSTER Turkeys.
5) I dinn’t WANT to CLEAN him anyway.
6) I was SAVing him for my BUDdies to kell.
7) It was TOO FAR to carry him out of the WOODS.
8) My WIFe is cooking CHICKen for dinner.
9) It wasn’t qUACKing like the last Turkey I shot.
10) NObody told me They could FLY.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2010)

CreekCattle said:


> See if anyone knows what I'm hinting at here
> 
> 5 gallon bucket
> 
> ...





Man, we used to have a lot of fun with those things. Those big tin 3-gallon Humco lard buckets made the best sounding, loudest ones.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jun 15, 2010)

*Practical Jokes*

Got several.
I have a friend that comes down from Chicago and deer hunts once a year.
He has a great sense of humor.
The farm I hunt has some goats and the I found a dead chipmunk in the goats water trough.
I took the chipmunk and tied it with several tight overhand knots to the end of his his pull up rope on his climber.
He got to his tree, in the dark, and set his climber up and pulled the rope out of it's pouch and freaked out.

Chicago, my other hunting buddy and I started hiding our full pee bottles in each others fanny packs, back packs, climbing stand pouches, etc....
Well my buddy was getting his climber ready for the next day and hadn't used it for about three weeks and didn't know that the climber pouch had a pee bottle in it. He had a screw in hook that he would hang his bow on and as he was messing with his climber he poked a large hole in this thin plastic water bottle that had 3 week old pee in it.
Needless to say, the fermented stench was horrible and it got all over his climbing stand pouch, seat, grunt call, etc.....
I got a very unpleasant phone call from that one.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## saltysenior (Jun 15, 2010)

might have posted this before......when you are at where the guys have their trucks parked in the woods,and they are ****'n with their elbows restin' on the truck beds,sneek off to the side and drop a pile dried prunes.....then ask if there are any bears in the area and show them the pile....while they are scratching their heads, you pick up a prune,smell it,then take a bite and exclaim ''yup,bears alright''.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 15, 2010)

When I was a boy, my brother and our cousin (both much older than me) decided it was time to take me out coon hunting.  They took me out and sat me on a stump and told me to stay there til they got back. Somthing about they would run the dogs and coon to me.   I knew what they were up to and agreed.  When they drove off, I walked back to the house and told my Grandma.  She laughed and told me "Good Job".  They stayed out til early in the morning looking for me, knowing they would be in BIG trouble when they got home.  When they did get in my Grandma jumped all over them for "loosing" me in the woods!  She held it in as long as she could finally telling them I had been in bed for some time.  I got a good thumping from my brother but, it was a little revenge.


----------



## deputy430 (Oct 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Oct 8, 2010)

bump


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 8, 2010)

I was hunting with Eddie Salter last January and we were hunting his farm.  I had killed that morning.  Eddie pulled and asked how I did.  With a big smile, I told him the story of the buck sneaking up the creek and I slammed him and I didn't leave out any details.    How big is he? Eddie asked.  I held up my hands about 20 inches wide and he when to hooting.  Literally hooting!.  We went to the cooler and opened the door and there hung a big ole BUCK rabbit.  He threatened to not invite me back after that one.  

One more.  now this was 25 years ago and we had a lease in Greene County.  We were all buddies and really had a good time huntin together.  On the way back to camp, we had to walk through a buddy of mine's hunting area.  We came up with a plan and put it in action.  We started rubbing trees with a pocket knife every time we came through the area.  Then that went to making scrapes and cleaning them mid day. We went out of our way to keep it going.  It ended up that several of us got into the action and we had my Buddy worked up to a mega tizzy.  He started eating lunch and heading right back to the stand trying to catch that mid day buck.  We sat at camp and laughed for a couple of weeks until we heard a shot at 1PM.  The joke ended up being on us when he killed the best buck that was killed on the lease.


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 12, 2010)

back when my grandpa hunted in texas (30+ years ago), there were very few deer in his neck of the woods.  they hunted with dogs and would ride around until they found a track to turn the hounds out on.  well, one of his buddies was a real loudmouth about how good his dogs were and how they could jump a deer off trailing the coldest track.  papa and his buddies took a leg from a recently killed deer and made pressed tracks in the mud across a dirt road.  after responding to their call over the cb radio of a fresh deer track, the cocky friend turned his dogs out and was furious when his dogs wouldn't bark or at least trail and open up on the "track."  they fessed up right before he was about to take care of business and "off" his prized hounds.


----------



## FluffyHunter (Oct 15, 2010)

When I was younger and still lived in Maine, we used to do alot of predator hunting.  Well one weekend out friend had his wife come up knowing that she would have to use the outhouse like 100 feet from the cabin.  Well after the sun went down and we had finished dinner, she had to use the bathroom so she made the trip to the outhouse.  Me being a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and only 15 at the time, I had a bright idea to scare thehell out of her.  So I grabbed the speaker and electronic calling device and went outside up ont he top deck and starting playing coyotes howling and yelping then came inside to let it play.
Well it was a cold night out and the sounds were carrying quite well, everyone started flipping out and went to grab their guns.  Her husband was on the back deck yelling out to her to stay inside the outhouse, you could hear her crying and freaking out.  I was inside dying of laughter.
After the tape ran out and they got her inside they soon discovered it was me that was pulling the prank, and boy did she slap the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- out of me.  Was worth it though


----------



## Scoot! (Oct 15, 2010)

I caught about an 80# sow on morning just at the crack of daylight. There was a camp a few miles south of me where a few of the young locals had some rather large festivities going on there that night. Knowing this, as I opted to go hunting instead of to the gathering, and knowing the current mental status of the young locals involved, I took it upon myself to give them a wake up call by turning the sow loose in the camp. Awesome idea....bad hog. All she did was sit there in the dark while we all peeked in waiting.....that is until I put 2 curr dogs in there with her to liven it up a little!  Mornin Fellas!!!


----------



## jcinpc (Oct 18, 2010)

during a break from dove hunting slipped some 00`s in my buddys gun and when he pulled the trigger it jumped up and popped him in the nose, his eyes were watering and so were mine, he wanted to cry but I already was , on the ground laughing so hard


----------



## 2redheads (Oct 21, 2010)

We were at camp two weeks ago setting up campers and making sure the generators were getting power to the campers.  My preacher is in his camper stringing up some lights and I sneak around and grab the extension cord running power to his camper.  He keeps screwing in a light bulb and every time he lets go of the bulb, I unplug the extension cord and the light goes out.  He grabs the bulb and I plug the cord back together.  He lets go and the lights go out again.  This went on for 4 minutes with me standing in the door looking right at him asking him what was wrong.  Needless to say, the preacher wasn't too happy!!  He did laugh later on though.  

This is a GREAT thread!!  I haven't quite laughing for the past hour.  NOT getting much work done though!


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 21, 2010)

The best practical joke I ever pulled.  Our hunting club moved to a new lease. A couple of aggressive guys immediately put up their deer stands along the creek.  This was supposed to be “the best spot” on the property.  So I wanted to make sure they knew this was “the best spot”.   So... at one of their deer stands I took my machetti and made a big buck rub on 6” diameter tree.  I made sure this was very noticeable. 
For three years those guys never said a word.  But boy did they hunted that area oh so hard.  Well I let the cat out of the bag this season.  Yes the laugh is on them!  They wanted the best spot and they got it!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 3, 2010)

btt for new stories


----------



## cuntryboy (Dec 3, 2010)

i took rattling horns and waved them in front of my moms trail cam last year and she thought there was a nice 8 pt running around her stand so she hunted it for weeks before i told the her the truth


----------



## T.P. (Dec 3, 2010)

*It was supposed to be a joke.*

Here was my best practical joke. My buddy still has no clue.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=540982


----------



## mikel (Dec 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by CreekCattle  
See if anyone knows what I'm hinting at here

5 gallon bucket

couple feet of nylon rope

Pine rosin

leather work glove

with this I've had people afraid to get out of thier stand after dark because of "something in the woods"


a buddy and me did that at cades cove campground at about 2am...lanterns came on and stayed on the rest of the night


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 3, 2010)

A buddy of mine put a dead possum in my seat of my ladder stand. So when I got to the top and lifted the back up I bout fell out of the stand and did every bodily function you can do. Well, payback was a beast. We grabbed old clothes the next night and made somewhat of a scarecrow. We tied a noose around it and had deer guts from a doe that was killed the night before hanging out of it. We hoisted it at eye level from "said" buddies stand about 30 ft. out. So at day light he'd see it. He was about 250 yds. off and right about daylight we heard the loudest scream ever! Priceless. Ever since then we have been on a truce...Knock on wood!


----------



## Rockett (Dec 8, 2010)

Put one of those motion activated ghost you get at thankgiving in front of a stand the night before your buddy goes to the stand.  When the boooooo sound goes off and the red lights start to wiggle in the dark get out of his way.  Make sure he goes to the stand with his rifle unloaded or the thing want work very good anymore!!!!!


----------



## Rockett (Dec 8, 2010)

oops you gwet them around halloween -- thinking about the turkey I ate.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2010)

mikel said:


> Originally Posted by CreekCattle
> See if anyone knows what I'm hinting at here
> 
> 5 gallon bucket
> ...



 

Yep, I've caused some uneasy nights for people with one of those things back in my younger days.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SCPO (Jan 1, 2011)

i was hunting a quota hunt at PNWR and across from our camper was a camp of good old rednecks from south ga. these were young men in early 20's. one night there was at least 10 or 12 sitting around camp fire having a good time. i walked over and joined them and ask them if refuge ranger had stopped by and told them about not shooting the ohio does that were stocked there last year. silence then one of them asked, " how can you tell if it is a Ohio deer". i think they all wanted to know but he was the one that asked. I said ," pick up it's tail and it will have a brown O under it". they really got on him. about that time another one of their group came up and i had to get him.


----------

